# spoke aging



## rickyd (Dec 30, 2014)

if i want to age spokes and nipples to match an older bike will putting them in vinegar work? do they have to be a specific type as in galvanized etc? thanks rick


----------



## Crazy8 (Dec 30, 2014)

I use vinegar to clean up my spokes and other galvanized parts.  Just cleaned these up yesterday.  Left these in vinegar for 4 days then lightly ran them on the wire wheel, polished them up and this is the result.  Not perfect, which wasn't expected because they were pretty bad, but good enough for my Rollfast prewar project.


----------



## Duchess (Dec 30, 2014)

Salt water will age anything.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 30, 2014)

Duchess said:


> Salt water will age anything.




I agree. I use a salt water solution to age metal parts. Works great.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 30, 2014)

Anyone know how to age new stainless spokes? I have a rusty bike with rusty hubs but lacing to some Velocity Blunts.


----------



## Duck (Dec 30, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Anyone know how to age new stainless spokes? I have a rusty bike with rusty hubs but lacing to some Velocity Blunts.



 I like my rat's to have bling wheels.


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 30, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Anyone know how to age new stainless spokes? I have a rusty bike with rusty hubs but lacing to some Velocity Blunts.




http://www.sculptnouveau.com/Details.cfm?ProdID=78&category=6

http://www.janapatina.com/otherprocess.htm


----------



## eeapo (Jan 3, 2015)

Spokes on rims is that what they looked like before


----------

